# WSM Smoke Day



## ddog27 (Apr 3, 2005)

Got this off of : www.virtualweberbullet.com 

"The 1st International WSM Smoke Day will be held on Saturday, May 28, 2005.

The date coincides with Memorial Day weekend in the U.S., so it should be convenient for many folks. It's also an appropriate date given that May is National BBQ Month in the U.S.

The idea is that WSM owners around the world will barbecue on that day, then report their experiences. This is not a competition, just a way for us to have fun as a community.

You can cook alone in your backyard, or you can organize a group of friends in your area to cook together, if desired.

This is a grass-roots effort, so I hope you will enjoy it and have fun smokin' on May 28!"


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I will be cooking in the World seafood Championship at Pike Place Market in Seattle for $21000 in prize money on the 30th. The 28th I will be working on technique and fine tuning recipes.
Jim


----------



## ROB O (Apr 8, 2005)

Still waiting on my travel schedule I will either be heading east over the Atlantic or somewhere off of Lake Lucerne in Switzerland.  

Depending on how things shake out I might be able to snap a shot of me by some kind of grill by a lake.  But they're a little tough to come by and I don't plan on trying to lug my WSM out there.   

Just the thought of trying to explain what I'm doing to the Swiss Hotel managers.....  Some of the cleanest and most well run hotels I've ever stayed at but...  try to do one thing even the least bit strange or unusual and boy do you catch it...   In 3 languates no less.....

Hmmm  maybe we should hold smokestock there next year.  Might liven up the place.


----------

